# Dish 622 Shipping Question



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a scheduled install for Tuesday, April 25th. I still haven't received my Dish 622 as of today, Friday, April 21st. I just got off the phone with three Dish CSRs. Two told me I would get my 622 before the install but couldn't give me a UPS tracking number. One gave me a UPS tracking number for a replacement 921 I received in July of last year. I asked, "If I'm going to get my 622 by Tuesday, it must have shipped already. Can you give me the tracking number?" They just kept repeating that I would receive it.

Should I be worried?


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll answer that question. Yes.

I finally got through to Dish HD tech support, who gave me a straight answer. No record of your 622 ever being shipped. Let's reschedule your install date to May 19. Sorry about that, sir.

Dish's regular customer support and their distribution process failed badly here. I've lost a month and I would have been waiting for a delivery/install next Tuesday were it not for insisting that I get an answer. I'm also not very confident that the install will go as scheduled next month. The rep told me there was a shortage of the 622s and no clear indication as to when the supply will be adequate.

Distressing.


----------



## rileybrody (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Joe,

I feel your pain. Same thing happened with me. Scheduled for April 15. Nothing arrived by April 11. Mind you, this is after two previous calls were I learned my work order hadn't been created and then didn't include the dish and switch I'd need. I got the same runaround. It'll be there, but if it's not please call. They were going to "overnight it". I called back the next day, no UPS number. Didn't arrive on Friday so I called. Was told it still might get there and to call after 7 pm. I told them UPS had just delivered another package and I seriously doubted they'd be coming back today; I called back after 7 pm and they had no idea where my receiver was and had no tracking number. Finally was told it was on back order. And once shipped would take 7-10 days. Rescheduled for May 12. I wondered out loud why it would take so long since it was allegedly overnighted to me on Tuesday and why it couldn't be overnighted as soon as it was available and a install expedited. Didn't get an answer other than the receiver "should" be at my house before the May 12 install. 

They were able, however, to charge my credit card for the upgrade fee back in early March when I ordered and scheduled the install and have two nice empty boxes sitting here which I got 5 days after ordering.

I'm completely fed up at this point. You don't create expectations with customers and then fail them, multiple times. 

Riley


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Email [email protected] with your details, including your account number and a phone number. They need to know this is going so badly. I was in the same boat and had to do a bunch of kicking and screaming. There were a number of people who never got their receivers and had to be re-scheduled.


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, it's surprising, isn't it, that they always seem to get the part right that benefits them most - like the credit card charge. They had no difficulty doing that in a timely fashion, and with perfect accuracy. Yet, it took four calls from me to find out what I didn't want to hear - that they had fouled up my install and hadn't even bothered to tell me about it. Two of the three reps I spoke with told me "Don't worry." and "You don't have to worry about that."

When I spoke with the HD customer service rep, he was helpful and thorough. I especially liked his instruction to make sure that someone 18 or older be there on the new install date. I asked, "Or what?" I was irritated enough at that point that I almost wanted to hear that I would be charged some sort of fee if _I fouled up a scheduled appointment._

Anyway, thanks for the e-mail address. I'll be penning some polite but detailed descriptions of how this has gone for me. As I told the HD rep, this is why people get on forums like this and rant, and it's why some leave Dish.

The only thing that is a little comforting is how badly some other companies than Dish have treated me in the past, such as Charter Communications. Dish is like a bright shining light of customer service excellence compared to them.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

When I called - the csr said the install will be scheduled after a month. Did the same happen to you - and still you haven't got the receiver ?


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

My install is now rescheduled for May 19. I'm supposed to receive the receiver 7-10 days before that, but given the shortage he talked about, I'm not confident it will happen then, either.


----------



## rileybrody (Mar 1, 2006)

I wrote a very detailed email to the CEO email address. I didn't include my account number or phone. I essentially asked what they were willing to do to keep me as a customer. I got a read receipt that it was read, but I haven't gotten a response (surprise). I'll resend with all my information.

I think I am going to call today to demand they reverse the charge on my card until they ship the receiver. It's more of the principal than the money.

Nataraj--I called March 5 and did the upgrade. Scheduled the appointment for April 15 as was told I'd get the receiver about a week before. My card was charged that day. About 5-7 days later, I got the empty boxes to send back my 811 and 301. I had extensive conversations with HD CSR (I always go to HD Tech support) about the equipment I'd need (have SuperDish for locals, will I need another Dish or will Dish 1000 be enough, fact I wanted the DP44 switch installed, etc.). I called back around April 5 to see if my order had all the right equipment. There was no order--even though there was a record of my scheduled appointment. The CSR placed the order, determined I would, in fact, need another dish since I'd need my SuperDish for locals. All this was on the order. I didn't receive the receiver, so on April 11 I called and they could find no record of a receiver being attached to my order. I was told they'd escalate to the "executive" level and overnight the receiver. They couldn't give a tracking number at that point but "I" was supposed to call if I didn't receive on Friday so they could cancel the appointment. I was assured, however, this would probably be unnecessary. Surprise, no receiver on Friday, April 14. I called and was told it still might get there, even though they couldn't give me a tracking number which indicated it was even shipped. I called back later that night and they acted as if none of my other calls had occurred. I had a receiver on my order but they had no idea where it was--maybe on the shipping dock. We canceled the appointment. I was assured I could have a tracking number on April 17. I called on April 18. Again--total confusion. No receiver. I was finally told it was on backorder. I explained the entire story and the fact I've got remodeling that's been done and we are waiting for the satellite to get wired before finalizing the wiring inside the house (I still don't trust the installers to do things correctly) and hooking up my in house audio. I told them my project has ground to a halt. I asked if they could expedite a delivery, as they were going to send it overnight the week before, and then get a quick install. Nope. Can't do anything. Don't have receivers. I now have a May 12 installation scheduled which is ridiculous, because people that called on April 14 to get a 622 and paid on April 14 will get the same install time frame.

When I call about reversing the charge, I'm going to try escalating one more time to see if I get anywhere.

I wonder whether the TIVO lawsuit is impacting this as they don't want to ship any more infringing devices?

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Freeborn (Apr 24, 2006)

I just posted my experience in the thread 

www DOT dbstalk DOT com/showthread.php?t=56873

I wonder if I will ever see a 622. I guess I need to get on the phone again tonight asking where my $299 went.

I would have made the link above active but that is evidently only available after I make 5 posts.

Free


----------



## hrfrey (May 24, 2004)

[ i was supposed to get 2 622's to replace the 921's . had only one shipped but got charged 598.00 . 3 days before the appointment for apr 13 i called and was assured i ll get the 2nd one in time.......no tracking #.
called day of appointment on apr 13......was told appointment had to be rescheduled........will send other one out.
today is apr 25 and still no 2nd box. charge of 598.00 is recorded on apr 3, my appointment is rescheduled for may 10......... if that other box ever gets here.
and btw. they would not let me authorise the first 622 "because it would cancel the whole working order" 
DISH, i am sorry but i am very disappointed. Your customer service seems to more confused than ever.......


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

An empty box came from Dish today for shipping back my 921. Is my 622 likely to ship soon or are they just teasing me?


----------



## fritz1eye (Apr 27, 2006)

Same problems as everyone else, Ordered Late March, Charged Me, Sent me boxes to ship back my old recievers, Dish installer arrived on my install date april 15, installed my additional sattelite, laid the new lines, and when he was done asked me for my 622 reciever. I said I thought you were going to bring it. He said no, and left me instructions on how to hook it up. Well after talking to 5 different CS reps I was told that it would be 30 day's till I reiceved my 622, and need to schedule a install when it arrived. Well it arrived yesterday, I called Dish and talked to a tech and he got me all activated and it works great, I am still getting call's from dish to reschedule a install date. Seems that nobody really knows what is going on at Dish. But it is now installed and knock on wood all things going great


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

My 622 arrived today. I'm going to call and find out if the local installer can get to me earlier than the May 19 install date.


----------



## rileybrody (Mar 1, 2006)

Update--

Yestereday I happened to be at home at lunch and to my surprise, my 622 was delivered by UPS. When I got home from work, I had a message from Dish saying that there were openings for an earlier install. I called and got May 6 (up from May 12) and a Sat. to boot so no time off needed.

We'll see how the install goes but I confirmed my dish and DP44 are on the order. Now I just have to hope that the installer brings them.


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

Another update -

I got my 622 on Wednesday and requested another install date. They moved me from May 19 to May 8. I couldn't get a confirmation on what else was on the order, but I was told the installer would have everything I needed. We'll see.


----------

